# Our ferret Flumpy



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Hi everyone I thought I'd share some pics of our ferret flumpy







By the way his name is Flumpy sorry about the typing error on the title.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwww, i love his cute lil splodge on the nose


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awww bless we have two ferrets Betty and Bert(both rescued)
My children love them to bits


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

He's gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have edited the title for you 

he is a very handsome boy, I love ferrets they are so funny


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Could he be any cuter? I love the name!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I want Ozzy back now  Stupid breeders with their stupid letting me down... I miss ferrets! Next year >_<

Gorgeous boy though... what's that colouring called?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think he's a silver


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Thought he might be  Most of the silvers I've seen just don't have so much white on them  He;s still gorgeous. I lvoe silvers!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I have edited the title for you
> 
> he is a very handsome boy, I love ferrets they are so funny


Thankyou for editing the title for me vixie


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Thankyou all for your lovely comments


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Totally gorgeous.
Silvers come in various colour phases so you get light medium and dar.
Flumpy is so lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sayj said:


> Thankyou for editing the title for me vixie


your welcome


----------

